# Buying furniture in dubai



## sanasameer

hello every one!
im new in dubai.have been here for more than a month now.currently im living in hotel app. in al-barsha.
now im thinking of moving out.
Ideally i want to move in a atleast 2 and ideally 3 bedroom furnished house with max rent 120,000/yr.
or 
3 bed luxury furnished app.
ive been checking dubbizle.have had no luck with furnished houses.flats im still looking.id like to know if any of you have any good advice on where to look for semi/fully furnished houses or apartments.
Im also thinking of getting a unfurnished place and furnish on my own.can you please give me a good idea of what it would take to furnish a 3 bed house/apartment from scratch.like beds for the rooms.a nice contemporary sofa set for teh living room,tv...dining table..put in some decorations for the house aswell.
also id like ideas on where to buy furniture.where can i find teh cheapest deals.there are alot of stores in the mall like homes r us or home center and what not but they all seem overly priced for the quality of furniture they are giving.
where did you guys find your deals?
also is it worth it buying second hand furniture?has any one done that?
will wait for the replies!
thanks!


----------



## newbie913

Ikea Dubai Festival City
Homes r us – various locations? There is defo one in Mazaya Centre
Dubai Mall – has several furniture shops depending on ur preferences and budget..
Home centre – various locations

Good luck


----------



## sanasameer

well ive been to homes r us and home center and couple of other shops in mall of emirates.my question here would be do you think they have good prices for what they are selling and i wont be over spending if i go buy basic furnishings there?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Sometimes on Dubizzle you can find people who are selling their entire apartment. I have seen it ridiculously cheap, like 5000 dirhams for couch and chair, televeision, bed and nightstand/dresser, table and kitchen items Some of these people have only been here 6 to 12 months and the items are like new. Seems many expats hardly ever cook or stay at home.


----------



## darlingbuds

We bought bed, dining room table and chairs, TV cabinet rug and pictures from Dubizzle from a couple leaving Dubai for about 2,500 AED and they delivered it for us - all good quality stuff as from Marina.
Rest from Ikea, you can't really beat it for sofas and basics. Also got some stuff from Homes R Us but things like plates, accessories. They have a sale on at the moment.


----------



## xpatusa

This thread is right up my alley!
I just got a new 1BR apartment and have to furnish the whole place.
My bed with mattress was about 5k and it's nice stuff - not from IKEA.
Trust me when I tell you that there are some deals out there right now. 
Not everything has to be from IKEA (although they have bowls and plates for 2dhs each!) but not every piece of furniture has to cost 10k either...

MOE is a good place to start with many different stores from Crate & Barrel (big money) to Home Centre, iDesign, Marina, and a couple others all in the same spot of the mall.
There is a furniture store outside of MOE on the Dubai side right across from the mattress store that I used. (The mattress store was great - 3 day delivery and like half of the price of home centre)

If you don't care too much about style and just want to furnish a place cheap I'm sure you can put together a home piece by piece through dubizzle. Stuff won't match and it won't be personal to your taste, but if that's what you're going for...
But I'm planning on staying awhile and I like coming home and feeling at home so I went the route of fitting my place out on my own.

Also: my research indicates that the InterContinental Festival City has 3BR serviced residences. But if your budget is 120k you'd be lucky to get a 2BR furnished apartment of luxury standard anywhere here in Dubai.
Nonetheless there are plenty of hotels that have residences as well...

_Good luck_


----------



## sanasameer

darlingbuds said:


> We bought bed, dining room table and chairs, TV cabinet rug and pictures from Dubizzle from a couple leaving Dubai for about 2,500 AED and they delivered it for us - all good quality stuff as from Marina.
> Rest from Ikea, you can't really beat it for sofas and basics. Also got some stuff from Homes R Us but things like plates, accessories. They have a sale on at the moment.


wow
thats nice!!


----------



## sanasameer

xpatusa said:


> This thread is right up my alley!
> I just got a new 1BR apartment and have to furnish the whole place.
> My bed with mattress was about 5k and it's nice stuff - not from IKEA.
> Trust me when I tell you that there are some deals out there right now.
> Not everything has to be from IKEA (although they have bowls and plates for 2dhs each!) but not every piece of furniture has to cost 10k either...
> 
> MOE is a good place to start with many different stores from Crate & Barrel (big money) to Home Centre, iDesign, Marina, and a couple others all in the same spot of the mall.
> There is a furniture store outside of MOE on the Dubai side right across from the mattress store that I used. (The mattress store was great - 3 day delivery and like half of the price of home centre)
> 
> If you don't care too much about style and just want to furnish a place cheap I'm sure you can put together a home piece by piece through dubizzle. Stuff won't match and it won't be personal to your taste, but if that's what you're going for...
> But I'm planning on staying awhile and I like coming home and feeling at home so I went the route of fitting my place out on my own.
> 
> Also: my research indicates that the InterContinental Festival City has 3BR serviced residences. But if your budget is 120k you'd be lucky to get a 2BR furnished apartment of luxury standard anywhere here in Dubai.
> Nonetheless there are plenty of hotels that have residences as well...
> 
> _Good luck_


well im up for doing my own place according to my own taste!
where did ya get your bed and matress?u didnt mention.
also
"the mattress store" is this a store?i live right behind moe so can u tell me exactly where this mattress store and teh furniture store are?
been to all these stores in MOE..i quite like MARINA.good stuff good prices.some very artistic pieces too!
thanks every one!


----------



## xpatusa

sanasameer said:


> well im up for doing my own place according to my own taste!
> where did ya get your bed and matress?u didnt mention.
> also
> "the mattress store" is this a store?i live right behind moe so can u tell me exactly where this mattress store and teh furniture store are?
> been to all these stores in MOE..i quite like MARINA.good stuff good prices.some very artistic pieces too!
> thanks every one!


LOL - I don't think the store name is "the mattress store" although it would fit the bill

The store is one the right just before the entrance to SZR on the same street as the Dubai side of LuLu.
I don't know the street name (Umm Suqeim?)
The furniture store is directly across this mystery street (Umm Suqeim) in a silver building. It has advertisements on the building for the furniture. PAN maybe...

And the bed was from Q Home Centre in Dubai Mall
Both the bed and mattress were 25% off :clap2:


----------



## Garg

You can also try Dragon Mart,sometimes we can very good deals there (curtains,carpets and lights etc.) 

Try Karama for furniture, you can find good quality and they can tailor made it to suit your needs


----------

